# buying a motorcycle as a non-resident



## fourtailpipes

ciao!

my parents just bought a house in italy for their retirement, and i wanted to buy a motorcycle to keep there for when i visit. i am neither a citizen nor a resident of italy and have no intention of becoming one. i have a US motorcycle license, which i understand will allow me to RIDE a bike in italy. my mother is an italian resident & citizen. is it possible to purchase, register, and insure the bike in her name (despite her not having a motorcycle license in any country) so that i can ride it with my US license (and certified translation) when i'm there? or does she need a motorcycle license in order to purchase and register a motorcycle in italy? are there any other approaches i should be considering? if it matters, they're in southern sicily where road regulation is minimal, and the bike i'd be getting would be some kind of road-legal dirt bike, so it won't likely be under any "moped" threshold, if such a thing exists.

also, what are the requirements for insurance of motorcycles? is it possible to ride with no insurance or only minimum liability? the bike won't be worth much, and it'll only be ridden within a radius of about 5 miles to get from their house to the nearby town center and back.

finally, can someone direct me to information about what makes a motorcycle street legal in italy? in the US, most dirt bikes can't be registered in most states without all kinds of modifications like mirrors, blinkers, DOT tires, speedometer, etc., but it looks like in italy all they require is a headlight and tail light. is this accurate?

thanks in advance!

-alex


----------



## fourtailpipes

or to rephrase as an analogous, more common scenario: in italy, could a parent with no scooter/motorcycle license buy, register and insure a 125cc bike for their kid who is legal to drive a 125cc (just like i am with my US license and IDP/translation)?


----------



## KimMii

The way I understand it...you need to have a 'residents card' to be able to purchase a used vehicle in Italy...if your mother has that...she can purchase a vehicle...no matter if it is a car or bike.


----------



## roysteve

I'm an American citizen and I keep a DOT version Aprilia in Italy for use a couple of times a year. Lots of foreiners do. I keep mine at Mototouring in Milano, with US [Georgia] plate. You buy Euro green insurance two weeks at a time for about $75. Otherwise the bike is not insured. This is the only way for a tourist to keep a bike there. You can do research on ADV riders forum or ask Eligio at Mototouring. My bike may be for sale soon for $4000. Look at ADV or sportouring.net and search for Futura in the classified for more info. click here- http://www.sport-touring.net/forums/index.php/topic,72072.0.html


fourtailpipes said:


> ciao!
> 
> my parents just bought a house in italy for their retirement, and i wanted to buy a motorcycle to keep there for when i visit. i am neither a citizen nor a resident of italy and have no intention of becoming one. i have a US motorcycle license, which i understand will allow me to RIDE a bike in italy. my mother is an italian resident & citizen. is it possible to purchase, register, and insure the bike in her name (despite her not having a motorcycle license in any country) so that i can ride it with my US license (and certified translation) when i'm there? or does she need a motorcycle license in order to purchase and register a motorcycle in italy? are there any other approaches i should be considering? if it matters, they're in southern sicily where road regulation is minimal, and the bike i'd be getting would be some kind of road-legal dirt bike, so it won't likely be under any "moped" threshold, if such a thing exists.
> 
> also, what are the requirements for insurance of motorcycles? is it possible to ride with no insurance or only minimum liability? the bike won't be worth much, and it'll only be ridden within a radius of about 5 miles to get from their house to the nearby town center and back.
> 
> finally, can someone direct me to information about what makes a motorcycle street legal in italy? in the US, most dirt bikes can't be registered in most states without all kinds of modifications like mirrors, blinkers, DOT tires, speedometer, etc., but it looks like in italy all they require is a headlight and tail light. is this accurate?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> -alex


----------



## lagunacat

Curious how you have a GA plate on your bike in Italy. Ship your bike over? I am an American and new Italian citizen so I am guessing if I did this I would have different options available for insurance? Thanks, Wayne


----------



## roysteve

lagunacat said:


> Curious how you have a GA plate on your bike in Italy. Ship your bike over? I am an American and new Italian citizen so I am guessing if I did this I would have different options available for insurance? Thanks, Wayne


I shipped my bike over with the GA tag. I only come to Italy as a tourist, no green card or citizenship. A US registered bike would not be an option for you. Sorry this was not helpful.


----------

